# Rust under vinyl



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,

I am am looking for advice on how to go about restoring my vinyl roof. There is visible bumps from rust and cracks throughout the rooftop/vinyl (see pic). I spoke to an upholstery specialist (clintsautotops.com) and was quoted $400 as long as the roof was stripped and and prepped. I plan to have the car painted as well but am not sure in what order to proceed. should I remove the vinyl, perform any roof surgery, then paint?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Renew the top after the new paint job.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*roof*

My 1972 had a vinyl top as well. It didn't show the damage that yours does on the top but had some soft spots behind the rear window. When I stripped the vinyl off there was a lot of damage behind the rear window as well as the rear columns from the rear roof down to the side. My cure was to remove the vinyl and forget about it. I'm not replacing my vinyl as it seems to just trap water and more damage will occur. At some point I will offer the trim to others who need it or trade for trim I need elsewhere. This will be after my frame on resto is complete. Good luck with the repair. I think when you strip off the old vinyl you may discover more damage in the areas I mentioned.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would think it makes more sense to remove the vinyl,fix the cancer, then get the car painted- especially if you have areas on the body that need work( which you will)
you need to remove the trim to paint correctly -why would you risk messing up new paint by doing the top second-


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

LastOutlaw said:


> My 1972 had a vinyl top as well. It didn't show the damage that yours does on the top but had some soft spots behind the rear window. When I stripped the vinyl off there was a lot of damage behind the rear window as well as the rear columns from the rear roof down to the side. My cure was to remove the vinyl and forget about it. I'm not replacing my vinyl as it seems to just trap water and more damage will occur. At some point I will offer the trim to others who need it or trade for trim I need elsewhere. This will be after my frame on resto is complete. Good luck with the repair. I think when you strip off the old vinyl you may discover more damage in the areas I mentioned.


:agree
that is exactly my decision after talking to many people. although it was a tough one, one can always do a top later if desired. although pulling the rear glass would be a hassle.:cheers


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*rear glass*

Pulling the rear glass wasn't as bad as I thought. There is a tool to cut the sealer. It slides in between the glass and body and you work it around the glass. then simply push the glass out from the inside carefully. It is usually best to have someone on the outside as well helping, or both outside lifting carefully. You might check with an auto glass repair shop to learn more.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

LastOutlaw said:


> Pulling the rear glass wasn't as bad as I thought. There is a tool to cut the sealer. It slides in between the glass and body and you work it around the glass. then simply push the glass out from the inside carefully. It is usually best to have someone on the outside as well helping, or both outside lifting carefully. You might check with an auto glass repair shop to learn more.


:agree
I used a piece of stainless steel wire to cut through the sealer,I pushed it through one spot the wrapped the ends around a couple of 3/4" dowels for handles and then used a sawing motion to cut through the sealer. as I went along I put little wooded wedges in to seperate the glass from the car- although I did it by myself it was pretty easy just take your time and go slow- a helper would be good


----------



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

I discovered a rear window leak shortly after I got my car about a year ago. Never replaced a window in my life but I did this one. It is a lot easier than you may think. The hardest part is the actual moving the glass out and putting it back in. I did it by myself but if you can find someone, use them!! I'm in the PAC NW and no leaks on my virgin repair.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I too am in favor to stripping the top to survey the extent of the damage before you have it painted. Blondie67 on this forum had the same issue, and ended up having to install an entire roof. That would suck on a freshly painted car.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I too am in favor to stripping the top to survey the extent of the damage before you have it painted. Blondie67 on this forum had the same issue, and ended up having to install an entire roof. That would suck on a freshly painted car.


:agree Fix it then paint it......


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I, after removing the top, found fiberglass under it..prior repair? There turned out to be big holes that were too far gone to repair and ended up replacing the roof. I would fix it and then paint it. The vinyl is just too much of a moisture trap.


----------



## tjvending (Apr 3, 2010)

How about appling Resin as a sealer, would I still have to paint before recoving back with Vinyl?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

??? resin??? what kind of resin do you think sticks to rusted metal??I'm all for resin and frp but that is NOT the way to fix it properly


----------



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for all your suggestions and productive comments. My plan, once I got the car back from the engine shop, had been to remove the vinyl, survey and fix any metal damage then proceed to painting. Unfortunately my freshly restored engine was not restored at all. one month after I got my goat back from the shop, it broke down. Not trusting the same shop to re-repair, I took it to a highly recommended restoration mechanic who then pulled the engine and immediately found many problems. Also said the block did not seem to have been machined like I had paid for. Now time to re-save for another engine rebuild and possibly file for a small claims dispute.

Bad Business = 
Then & Now Automotive & Restoration 1127 E. Curry Rd. Suite 2 Tempe, AZ 85281 
and
H&H auto machine & exhaust 6880 W. Orangewood #6 Glendale, AZ 85303


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Vinyl tops look good on post 68 cars and if done right will out last the car.Gotta stop and think the car is 40 years old and sat out in the weather for many years as a daily driver.IMHO,I would fix any rust properly and re-top it.It won't ever see the abuse from weather it did 40 years ago as it will be garaged and driven in fair weather.......JMHO......:cheers JB.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

suks that you got burned on the rebuild- do your homework folks- with the trend of building cars now a days there are a TON of shoddy shops that promise the world and are only out for the fast buck- they WILL be weeded out and fail-
Then & Now Automotive & Restoration 1127 E. Curry Rd. Suite 2 Tempe, AZ 85281
and
H&H auto machine & exhaust 6880 W. Orangewood #6 Glendale, AZ 85303- bad business


----------

